# Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos?



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello everyone, i want to first explain that i do not own a Eos, but writing a very extensive Marketing Plan on it. I have seen that the Eos has not been marketed very well, which explains why i choose the topic.
If everyone could answer the poll below, i will be including in my paper.
I want to thank you all in advance and maybe this can be put in the FAQs for people looking to purchase this vehicle but either owned or never owned a convertible before.
I am from the mkiv forums


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

Why is the Eos our first convertible? Because we could afford one as a third vehicle for 2 drivers. I need a commuter vehicle with good mileage, hence the diesel Passat. She needs something with room for 2 kids and their associated supply chain. A two door coupe is too small and impractical to replace either need.
But, we wanted one. A two seater was out of the question because we were not going to leave the kids at home. A ragtop was out because the (to me) the roofs just look too ratty after a couple of years, no matter how hard you try to keep them clean. And if we wanted a vehicle that would be comfortable all year round and not just the Spring/Summer. Thus, an Eos...


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Why is the Eos our first convertible? Because we could afford one as a third vehicle for 2 drivers. I need a commuter vehicle with good mileage, hence the diesel Passat. She needs something with room for 2 kids and their associated supply chain. A two door coupe is too small and impractical to replace either need.
But, we wanted one. A two seater was out of the question because we were not going to leave the kids at home. A ragtop was out because the (to me) the roofs just look too ratty after a couple of years, no matter how hard you try to keep them clean. And if we wanted a vehicle that would be comfortable all year round and not just the Spring/Summer. Thus, an Eos...

thank you for your detailed response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

The roofs get really ratty after 13 years....
















But that my Son's issue now... 


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:36 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

only drove VW's, allways wanted a convertable but not a soft top because the garage is filled with water toys and a car won't fit. this is a winter driver too. 
patience is a virtue when waiting for a VW


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Why is the Eos our first convertible? Because we could afford one as a third vehicle for 2 drivers.
But, we wanted one. A two seater was out of the question because we were not going to leave the kids at home. A ragtop was out because the (to me) the roofs just look too ratty after a couple of years, no matter how hard you try to keep them clean. And if we wanted a vehicle that would be comfortable all year round and not just the Spring/Summer. Thus, an Eos...

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

Yes, kinda! Bought a used Rabbit convertible and returned it to the dealer after 3 weeks since it was falling apart. Bought a Sunbeam, Alpine hoping to restore it. Money pit. Drove it 100 yards once I got it running, almost got a ticket because it wasn't registered, and I'm really not a guy who can restore a car on my own. What was I thinking. How could I pass up this hard top after wanting one for 20+ years. (I voted yes)
Jack


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_ I have seen that the Eos has not been marketed very well, which explains why i choose the topic.


I don't see the problem. Less marketing = More unique








Perhaps being a new concept for VW, the hardtop convertible, they want to limit the number of vehicle just in case a major problem surfaces?? Otherwise, I'm at a loss for the lack of Marketing


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

Having rented one while in Hawaii several years ago pretty much made me have to have a convertible. Kids are all grown and I live in a large city which helped determine the car we bought. And that sunroof, well..... 
Andy


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Yup...back in 1973 I drove off the lot in a brand spankin new MG Midget. I paid a whoppin $3700 for her. I drove her for 3 years put a header, Stebro muffler, Cooper SJ cam and a new intake system on her....including twin Weber carbs.....I think it was the most fun car I ever owned. I sold it to buy a Chev pickup in 1976 (brain fart) and the guy I sold it to rolled it and totalled it off after only owning it for 3 months...







. Ahhh... those were the days....


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

Had an 89 Toyota Supra Turbo with a lift off roof. Fun car despite having to HAND RATCHET







the roof off. 
Now I can do it via key fob!








Got rid of it way too soon, but the insurance was killing me. So this is my second hard top convertable and my second turbo! 
Let's hope I have better luck with staying out of ticket trouble this time around.
And from what I recall, the Supra was not heavily advertised either...


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

While I answered the question yes, that is only 1/2 of the story.
I had had an Acura RL for years, and loved having the Moonroof. When my daughter turned 16 about a year ago, and got her liscense I had to keep my promise of giving her that car.
Now that we would have 4 people and 3 cars I figured I could get a more fun car and I thought about a convertible. I still needed more than 2 seats for the occasional time when I would have 3 or more. 
I could not wait for any of the 4 seat hardtop convertibles to be available so I figured I would try out a convertible for a while to help me decide and after much searching stumbled on a low priced base model electric Green Mustang convertible on eBay. 
I was satisfied enough in owning a convertible that I decided to go ahead and order an EOS a little over 10 weeks ago. It should arrive during May


----------



## RehwinkelEOS (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

To make a long story short I had a double car garage and 4 vehicles. A 68 Ghia not quite road worthy, a 2002 VW Cabrio my wife drove in the summer. A 2002 Mazda protege she drove in the winter and my 2005 Mazda 6 that I use every day. So this meant in the winter the 2 every day drivers were outside in the snow and the 2 VW's were inside. My wife felt that should be able to park inside so I got rid of her 2 cars and bought the EOS.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*No...*

But about 2 years ago, I rented a Renault Megane hardtop convertible for two weeks in Cyprus. That did it for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_Hello everyone, i want to first explain that i do not own a Eos, but writing a very extensive Marketing Plan on it. I have seen that the Eos has not been marketed very well, which explains why i choose the topic.
If everyone could answer the poll below, i will be including in my paper.
I want to thank you all in advance and maybe this can be put in the FAQs for people looking to purchase this vehicle but either owned or never owned a convertible before.
I am from the mkiv forums


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

It is my first. I always like them, but this was the first I loved. I have always felt that convertibles are great when the top is down, but with the top up they are crap. The Eos with the sunroof was the thing that made me go with it. It was the first convertible that didn't feel like a cave when the top was up.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

We had a 04 Toyota Solara, (new style) they do look kinda sharp, was blk / blk v6 plenty of power , had 3 layers of cloth for the top , nice and warm with a glass rear window, but it had the body shake , that drove me nuts, it was caused by the lack of structure from the soft top and was no way to avoid it. Oh also we had a 00 mr2 toyota spyder , mid engine two seater, strickly a summer car but alot fun. We like the eos best of them all. Doug


----------



## Zazou1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I had a Honda S2000. This was a very fun car to drive, but I needed something more practical as a daily driver. I can honestly say that I love the EOS much more!!!!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Zazou1)*

I wanted a fun, yet fairly practical third car that wouldn't kill my budget. While I didn't want to buy something crappy, I did shop around. I narrowed my prospects to the Eos and the C70, and bought the Eos, not because it was less expensive (although that is a bonus) but because I felt it was the better car. I had also looked at a friend's A4 cabrio and felt they looked very similar inside as well as in fit and finish. I knew the engines were the same, so basically I feel I got an Audi at VW prices. I also got a hardtop convertible with sunroof.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm ordering the 08 Eos (3.2L) unless I find an 07 with everything I want.
I had 2 VW Cabrios, a 2000 and a 2001. I also had a 1971 'Vette, which I'm sorry I ever sold.


----------



## de7158 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Zazou1)*

First convertible......empty nesters. Will be our only car. Can see grandchilden travelling in back seat more than anyone else.
You could do a study on VW marketing in Australia..... there is none. But with a blow out of delivery times to 9-12 months, probably not good business sense to advertise a product you can't supply.
It's sounds like a common problem world wide.
Peter


----------



## luvnmyvw (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

Yes, I had a 2000 VW Cabrio for the past 5 years...


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (luvnmyvw)*

Cherry condition 1991 Black BMW 318i Black, Gave it to youngest Daughter








She had a Cabriolet before it 
That's what Dad's are for








Allen


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

1990 Geo Tracker Convertible
1993 Honda del sol
2001 Mazda Miata
2003 Audi A4 Cabriolet
Loved 'em all!


----------



## robabroad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

We had a BMW Z3 a few years ago. It was an amazing driving car but way to small for anything but 'round town trips. 
Part of my logic for choosing the Eos was that it fulfilled a set of requirements I had.
*hardtop
*FWD (or AWD)
*four seats 
*styling 
I've always driven German cars of one variety of another, so I was probably biased towards VW. We considered the BMW but the RWD concerned me (I have a longish commute and we do get some snow/ice here in the winter). The Pontiac didn't enter consideration: no trunk to speak of when the top is down. I really like the hard top concept and having the sunroof is a real plus. Everyone who gets into the car is amazing by the sunroof's expansiveness. The car feels very open even with the top up!
Anyway, so far, I'm very happy.


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: No... (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_But about 2 years ago, I rented a Renault Megane hardtop convertible for two weeks in Cyprus. That did it for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sean hi,how did you enjoy Cyprus.........this is my first cabrio,I had a subaru impreza wrx sti before...Andy


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Cyprus is definitely a place to visit*

I loved Cyprus. Absolutely loved it. I was there in October and the weather was absolutely fantastic. The food is incredible and the country is really beautiful. I'm originally from the Caribbean and Cyprus is the only place I've seen similarly beautiful beaches.
Plus, running into people who spoke english better than most americans was also interesting








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_Sean hi,how did you enjoy Cyprus.........this is my first cabrio,I had a subaru impreza wrx sti before...Andy


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Cyprus is definitely a place to visit (liquid stereo)*

I think Cyprus is one of the countries that a cabrio is a must.Its about 9 months of sunshine here.......Caribbean...well thats one place im gonna visit in this lifetime...Andy


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Cyprus is definitely a place to visit (andythai)*

this thread has turned to be great success, i dont know if the mods agree but being in FAQs right under ownership age would be ideal. 
i handed in my paper a few mins ago but i encourage for more people to vote and make this a great thread that helps many possible owners trying to make up their mind up on what to buy
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Cyprus is definitely a place to visit (German Toys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_
i handed in my paper a few mins ago...... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let us know what kind of feedback you get on youtr paper.
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cyprus is definitely a place to visit (just4fun)*

Actually I was suprised by the results... I expect a far larger number of previous covertable owners than non convertable owners...


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Good luck on the paper. 
I have a 77 superbeetle convertible with a newer restoration.
The Eos is more practical for regular use and driving with young children (safety concerns)


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope.








My dad has owned a couple though, so I've had quite a bit of experience with convertibles.


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

I have never owned a convertible, but I have always wanted one. I am keeping my Rav4, in case I need to haul anything or in the event I want to take my bike to the beach, etc. My Rav4 is in perfect working order and is extremely dependable.
I will be purchasing a 2008 EOS (2.0T) w/automatic & luxury package. I accidentally ran across the EOS (of course, I didn't come across any advertisement) and I have been in love with the EOS ever since.







I can't wait until the 2008's are available to order and to purchase -- I am waiting because I was advised to never purchase any car during it's first model year.
I never thought that I would own two cars, but I think that this will be the best option for me for right now.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*



oktasha said:


> -- I am waiting because I was advised to never purchase any car during it's first model year.
> /QUOTE]
> I bought two cars in their first model year, An Acura RSX and a Lexus IS250. Neither one had any issues at all. This may have been true in years past but I don't think it holds much merit today. While the Eos is the first hardtop convertible from VW most of it's components, engine, transmission, electronics are not in their first year.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_
I can't wait until the 2008's are available to order and to purchase -- I am waiting because I was advised to never purchase any car during it's first model year.


Tasha,
2007 isn't Eos' first MY. There was also a 2006 MY (which I happen to own) though I'm not sure whether it was ever for sale in US.
Damir


----------



## _Rick_V_ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (BigFoot-74205)*

This is my first convertible. I've always, always, always want one since I was 16. So, I really have no explanation of why I waited until I was 39 to get one.








I'm guessing VW isn't advertising very heavily because they don't need to. Why would you waste advertising dollars on something where demand outpaces supply? Because of their complexity, they can only produce so many in a given year. And they're selling them faster than they can produce them. 
-Rick


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_Tasha,
2007 isn't Eos' first MY. There was also a 2006 MY (which I happen to own) though I'm not sure whether it was ever for sale in US.
Damir

Only the 2007 was available in the US. EKTA does show it both as a 2006 and a 2007.


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Never wanted a convertible before. Don't know why.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Selling slower than they're being produced.*

This is not at all true. They're not selling them faster than...
At one of the largest VW dealers in the midwest, there are at least 10 sitting on the lot. Since purchasing my Eos, I've seen only one on the road.
Its poor business/marketing as usual with VWoA.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *_Rick_V_* »_This is my first convertible. I've always, always, always want one since I was 16. So, I really have no explanation of why I waited until I was 39 to get one.








I'm guessing VW isn't advertising very heavily because they don't need to. Why would you waste advertising dollars on something where demand outpaces supply? Because of their complexity, they can only produce so many in a given year. And they're selling them faster than they can produce them. 
-Rick


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Selling slower than they're being produced. (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_This is not at all true. They're not selling them faster than...

Agreed, according the the US sales figures posted by Wolfsburger, total unit sales are just over 7000 units.
I saw two different allocation numbers for the US, 12,000 and 15,000 units for the 2007 MY. not sure which, if either, is an accurate allocation number.
Assuming the allocation numbers are accurate, US sales are falling short of expectations so far.
Granted there are a couple prime convertible sales months coming up, and sales may increase significantly, but you would have to think a little marketing push couldn't hurt.
Kevin


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Selling slower than they're being produced. (just4fun)*

I honestly like that there aren't a bunch of Eos's littering the road. Makes mine more exclusive. Obviously VW needs to sell enough to turn a profit though, and I do not know what that magic number is.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Selling slower than they're being produced. (liquid stereo)*

I just checked online with 10 different VW dealers in my area and some dealers do have several Eos on hand (10 or more) and lesser amounts at others. Some are showing marked down pricing. Maybe they will go back up with warm weather coming. But it doesn't appear to be lines of people at the dealers waiting in line to buy one or more people are special ordering. Or they are just waiting. Or maybe some advertising is needed.
Andy


_Modified by cb391 at 1:06 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Selling slower than they're being produced. (cb391)*

That was another reason I purchased the Eos over the C70. I was able to negotiate price and get it below MSRP. The Volvo dealer, although probably selling less C70s than VW is selling Eos's, wasn't willing to negotiate.


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (owr084)*

Thanks for the information -- I didn't realize that the EOS had a MY of 2006. I thought that 2007 was the first year of it's production. Gosh, I am going to immediately look into getting an EOS now, although I wish that I had more concrete detail regarding the 2008 options available. Choices, choices.








Thanks for everyones' input.
Tasha


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*

I think VW should advertise. not doing so can hurt them because:
1) its one of their higher priced convertables. their walk in traffic may get sticker shock, especially since most US dealers have no sub 30K configs. in fact all I saw were 34K and up configs, with quite a few 3.2L. Same thing happened with Ford with the Tununderbird. they sold a 40K convertable in a dealership that had 25K mustangs and 35k trucks. Ford will tell you that they used the T-bird as a "halo" car to sell more trucks and munstangs. I don't think VW wants the EOS to be a "halo" car. 
2) There are so-freaken-many sub 30K convertables out there right now. 
3) In the american market, the car look like a jelly bean (its not a slick wegde that looks like its moving when its still... us yanks love that), it has that effeminent VW cabriolet stigma, and the marketplace never really seen a sunroof convertable before. The US public needs to be told what they should like, not discover it for themselves... they can't... its been breed out of them. 
4) Like the Sunroof, the strengths of the DSG and the torque of the 2.0T should be touted. The fact that the car, as heavy as it is, doesn't feel weak when on an incline. How the DSG is truley the automatic tranny of the future heare today... and how as a package, the EOS is a joy to drive because it doesn't feel like a coporate parts bin victim like so many US "halo" cars. Much o fthis gets lost on folks who just want to see the roof go up and down again.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Why not advertise?*

Its really amazing that VWoA is being as dumb as they are.
I've had 5 people stop me and inquire about the car. All ladies, and only 1 knew it was the new VW.

_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_I just checked online with 10 different VW dealers in my area and some dealers do have several Eos on hand (10 or more) and lesser amounts at others. Some are showing marked down pricing. Maybe they will go back up with warm weather coming. But it doesn't appear to be lines of people at the dealers waiting in line to buy one or more people are special ordering. Or they are just waiting. Or maybe some advertising is needed.
Andy

_Modified by cb391 at 1:06 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Why not advertise? (liquid stereo)*

I've actually had more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from guys than from women
Andy


----------



## blowinginthwind (Feb 27, 2007)

This is our first.
About 15 years ago we picked out a convertible and were making the final decision when I came home and saw it in the neighbor's backyard. I was sure my husband had put it there to surprise me. Wrong! My friend had purchased my car. I have wanted a convertible since that time.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

This will be convertible number 4 for me. 
In order -
1993/97 - Honda CRX with the targa roof which I believe was a 'del Sol' in the USA.
1997/00 - Lotus Elise Series 1
2000/01 - BMW 330ci Convertible
So the Eos will be number 4 and I should have it delivered next nonth as it is on the ship from Germany now.
Incidently between convertibles I have had a Mini Cooper S and a BMW 318i Sport as company cars and both had a glass sunroof as fitted options.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_ I have seen that the Eos has not been marketed very well,.. 

Ran across my second EOS print ad. 
June 2007 - Shape Magazine
Yes, another girl magaine, but ad seems to be geared towards guys. I'm not impressed with ad, but I guess it is better than nothing.
This is the second time I have seen the same ad. 
-dawn


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_Thanks for the information -- I didn't realize that the EOS had a MY of 2006. I thought that 2007 was the first year of it's production. Gosh, I am going to immediately look into getting an EOS now, although I wish that I had more concrete detail regarding the 2008 options available. Choices, choices.








Thanks for everyones' input.
Tasha










Well, Tasha, did you order a 2007 or buy one off the lot? Or, are you still waiting to see the 2008 specs? I am still waiting. In my estimation, 2006 was not a very long MY for the Eos -- 2007 was really more of a test year. Of course, I haven't read any articles about improvements or significant changes now that certain problems have been reported (i.e. the seals, radio, etc.), so even waiting for that purpose may not prove to be very significant.
At this point, I have no choice. Ordering a LUX Eos should be simple enough -- there are only 3 options beyond the standard equipment: Dynaudio, NAV with 6CD or NAV with iPod. And I guess you could upgrade the wheels to 18's.
If anyone has any info on when VW of A will release their 2008 Eos specs to the public, I certainly would love to know!!!!
Roberta


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (shorenuf)*

Roberta,
Thanks for asking, I am still waiting. . .I want to purchase a 2008 EOS. As you well know, the 2008 specs have not yet been finalized (or at least not yet released). The VW dealer in my area knows me, I often go there just to salivate over the EOS and I always read the information on this forum. Also, I have gone to my Credit Union to discuss financing options: I am going to get a HELOC (Home Equity Line of Credit) from my townhome to purchase my EOS.
But, I am still waiting. . .as soon as the official specs for the 2008's come out, I am going to order one. I can't wait to obtain my new EOS. Thanks for asking.
Tasha


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_Roberta,
But, I am still waiting. . .as soon as the official specs for the 2008's come out, I am going to order one. I can't wait to obtain my new EOS. Thanks for asking.
Tasha









Tasha,
Me too -- the waiting is making me nuts?! I have wanted this car since it was only a rumor! This will be my third VW vert (2 Cabriolets and my current, 9 year old Cabrio.) What color have you decided to get? I'm 99% sure I'm picking Paprika Red with Cornsilk Beige. Too bad the chance for red or teak leather seems to be just a rumor, or I would have picked white with red, or black with teak.
There is a "special edition Eos" offered on the German site. I'll bet something like that is offered here after the first wave of 2008's have rolled off the assembly line. But, I am not waiting for that to happen!
Roberta


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (shorenuf)*

Hey Roberta,
I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only person waiting for the 2008's. I'm feeling totally antsy about it. My mom suggested that I get Red, but I think that I'm going to purchase the Island Gray with Black interior and the Lux package. I am also going to purchase LoJack (just in case!). Because the EOS is such a unique car, I'm concerned that it might be more susceptible to being stolen, so I am going to protect it the best I can. 
My new EOS will be my first convertible. The VW dealer told me that the '08's probably won't be available in the showrooms until either November or December 2007 -- I'm hoping that they are available sooner, but evertheless I'm waiting.
Congratulations on your decision to purchase an EOS.
Tasha


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

hmm...I am not sure how to vote.








I do own another "convertible", but not one that fills the same sort of purpose in life.
I own a VW Type 181 (in US was marketed as the Thing), and it is the only type of VW convertible which is a "convertible" more than a "cabriolet".
To explain what I mean-- every other VW cabriolet top has an outside, lining, padding, lining, headliner.(or something like that)
The 181 has a vinyl skin stretched over a frame, more like cheaper American convertibles did, and not a fancy full padded top (which during the aircooled years were handmade by Karmann Coachworks, even for Beetles) made by top specialists (the new Eos top is designed by Webasto, and I'll bet that they monitored the factory setup at least)
So the 181 *is a utility vehicle*. Mine is a military version, and turns heads being rather unique to see, but...
it *IS* a utility vehicle. It has hard seats, the top is completely manual (_some other people had it easy with cranks_







), and although you can install a cool vintage-aftermarket glovebox door, even with a radio cutout, it didn't come that way. It came with rear seats that folded down (60/40!) with threaded holes on the back. There are straps in the "way back" to hold a shovel.
It only gets 20-22 mpg (actually mine gets 30-36 km/g














), not making it the best road-trip vehicle.
It has good climbing even up an angle, the rollbar *is* a *rollbar* and not a "show bar" (original, bolted AND welded in, with it open above the back from the backseat, so a turret could fit) It has a gas-powered heater, so it can be *heating w/o the engine on*.
And it had GREAT legroom, unusual for small VWs.
But...it did not fulfill my need for a quality convertible I could use all of the time. I'm keeping the 181, but needed *more VWs*








Seeing how good Karmann did cabrio tops for VW (and later BMW, Mercedes, etc) spoiled me, and so I really feel like I had an openable military vehicle, NOT a "convertible".
William


_Modified by kghia at 7:29 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

1969 Triuumph TR6 w/overdrive.
Still have it - royal blue.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (_Rick_V_)*

I am hoping to buy an Eos within the next month or so. It will be my 4th convertible. My 3 prior convertibles: 1981 Fiat x1/9 (mechanical nightmare); 1974 Porsche 914 (fun car-had the 4-cylinder Volkswagen engine); 1986 Alfa Romeo Spider Veloce (the love of my life). 
The Eos will also be my 4th VW (not counting the 914): 1969 Bug (x2) and my currrent 2000 New Beetle. I guess I'm what they call a loyal VW consumer


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_1986 Alfa Romeo Spider Veloce (the love of my life).

Wow, finally someone else who owned a spider. Mine was a 1975. What a great car that was, even if the top was a little bit of a pain.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_Roberta,
Thanks for asking, I am still waiting. . .I want to purchase a 2008 EOS. As you well know, the 2008 specs have not yet been finalized (or at least not yet released). The VW dealer in my area knows me, I often go there just to salivate over the EOS and I always read the information on this forum. Also, I have gone to my Credit Union to discuss financing options: I am going to get a HELOC (Home Equity Line of Credit) from my townhome to purchase my EOS.
Tasha








 
Consider a *fixed* home equity loan instead of a home equity line of credit. HELOCs tend to have a variable interest rate and barring the initial teaser rates, are higher than a fixed loan. 
I financed my 2002 van and 2005 Passat with my HELOC because interest rates were low. With my Eos, I wrote the initial check on the HELOC and then got a fixed home equity loan to pay off the balance.
As an example, at the Pentagon Federal Credit Union, the HELOC rate is now 7.75 and the fixed rate is 5.99 - that's a significant difference! Their new car loan rates are slightly lower - 5.79, but the interest is not deductible like it is on the equity loans and you do not have to deal with the hassles of someone else holding the title.


----------



## CapeVWGuy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (owr084)*

My first car was a 63 Ford Falcon Convertible with a 269 V8 engine. Talk about a little screamer. Since then I've had a 76 LeBaron, 80 Jeep Wrangler, and 85 and 95 Saabs. Funny, with the windscreen up and the windows up, the seat heat on high, and the heat on full bore, I have been quite comfortable in the Eos with temps as low as the high 40s. Unheard of in any of my previous convertibles.


----------



## jimdahl (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (German Toys)*

Bought a used '02 SLK two years ago because we only drive for leisure and were looking for a year-round convertible (hard top) as an only car.
Started looking around about a month ago, picked up a red EOS 2.0 w/luxury & nav on Monday







, sold the SLK on Wednesday.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (EOSmage)*

The Alfa Romeo Spiders are great cars--I absolutley loved mine for the 10 years I owned it. My top was easy enough to put up and down, but it was useless in the rain. After nothing more than a light sprinkle, my car would smell, erm..."green" for a few days until the top and interior had dried out. Even so, I cried when I had to sell that car.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_Hey Roberta,

My new EOS will be my first convertible. The VW dealer told me that the '08's probably won't be available in the showrooms until either November or December 2007 -- I'm hoping that they are available sooner, but evertheless I'm waiting.

Tasha

that could be true with thelead in times.. with local domestic cars its usually as early as september... I'll tell you though: a dealer with 2007n eos is september will be a dealer to make a deal with!!!


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_ 
The VW dealer told me that the '08's probably won't be available in the showrooms until either November or December 2007 -- I'm hoping that they are available sooner, but evertheless I'm waiting.
Tasha

Well, Tasha, from the powers that be, so to speak . . .
I sent this question to VW of A:
"When will I be able to build a 2008 EOS on line at your
site?????? . As soon as the 2008 specs are official, I will be running
to my dealer to order!!! How much longer will the wait be??? Thanks!!!"
They replied:
"Thank you for contacting the Volkswagen website. We appreciate your
interest in the Eos.
The 2008 model year Eos is tentatively scheduled to be released in the
North American market late summer to early fall of 2007, vw.com will
have updates shortly before introduction. We apologize for any
inconvenience this may have caused and encourage you to keep in touch
with our website or your local vw dealer for future model information."
So, if they understood my question, it would seem there will be no final specs for EOS 2008 for 2 - 3 months. AARRGGHH!!


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (shorenuf)*

Yes, that is pretty much what the dealer told me. I told him that there are some cars that already have their 2008's out and I asked him why VW is taking so long. He told me that VW is on their own schedule and that they do things their own way. Apparently, the VW models are released at different times, not all at the same time.
So, it seems that I really will have to wait until the end of 07 to get my 08 EOS, but it will be so worth the wait. I have already ordered my personal plates -- in California, you don't have to wait until you receive the car. You can own a personal plate, even without a car, as long as you pay the annual fee. On my Rav4, my plate says: OKTASHA. For my EOS, I ordered: TASHAOK. Since I will have my personal plates in my hands on the day that I purchase my new EOS, the dealer will be able to place them on the EOS for me -- I won't have to wait for plates to arrive in the mail.
And, yes I am aware that at the end of 07, the 07's will be on sale, but I will still purchase an 08 -- thanks for that earlier comment.
Also, thank you to the earlier poster that mentioned that I should purchase my EOS via a Home Equity Loan (not a Line of Credit). A Loan is actually what I meant; I am not a banker, so I get easily confused with the terminology.








Tasha


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*

Oh no you won't. You can 'own' the plate but you cannot collect it from the DMV until you have a car to put them on. I believe that even if you are transferring plates from an car to the new one you still have to wait for the original DMV issues plates to arrive before transferring in the new plates.
I know this from personal experience since "MY VW EOS" had to sit at the redwood city DMV until (1) the car was delivered, and (2) the initial plates issues as part of the sales process had arrived in the post. Only then was I able to go to DMV, hand in the original plates and pick up my personalized plates.


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (mark_d_drake)*

Hey Mark,
Thanks for the information. Someone in my office told me that I could "hold" the plate waiting for the car and I phoned the DMV -- the DMV confirmed the story, so I went ahead and ordered the plate. Now, I'm a bit worried. However, either way, if I get the plate before the car or the car before I can pick up the plate from the DMV -- I am still getting the EOS and putting my "TASHAOK" plate on my '08 EOS.
I love all of the personal experiences stories that I get on this forum.
Thanks again.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*

Nothing to worry about. 
If I'm correct the local DMV will simply hold the plates until you can bring in the one DMV issues when your dealed reports the car as registered. My plates sat in RWC for nearly 6 mths with no problems. Probably a good idea to call in when the plates first arrive to let them know you are still waiting for the car to be delivered


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (oktasha)*

The dates that VW gave for '08 release shouldn't be an issue. The '07 Eos didn't wasn't officially on sale until September 9, 2006. So Sept '07 isn't out of line. Years ago (at least here in the US) new cars rolled into the dealers around the end of September. Early releases of cars are kind of a result of a couple things. For those that remember back some auto makers came up with an updated model that they called the 1/2 as in 2007 1/2. Some time these cars were intended for later release and pushed up or were late to be released. Eventually this 1/2 designation went away and became early release for the new year. Also mixed in with this is competition between manufacturers trying to one up their competitors by bringing certain products to market first. 
Andy


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_The dates that VW gave for '08 release shouldn't be an issue. The '07 Eos didn't wasn't officially on sale until September 9, 2006. So Sept '07 isn't out of line. Years ago (at least here in the US) new cars rolled into the dealers around the end of September. Early releases of cars are kind of a result of a couple things. For those that remember back some auto makers came up with an updated model that they called the 1/2 as in 2007 1/2. Some time these cars were intended for later release and pushed up or were late to be released. Eventually this 1/2 designation went away and became early release for the new year. Also mixed in with this is competition between manufacturers trying to one up their competitors by bringing certain products to market first. 
Andy

Hi Andy,
My question to VW of A was when the 2006 specs would oficially be released so I could pre order. Their answer to that question was late summer, early fall. My dealer confirmed what Tasha's dealer had said about the actual 2008 model showing up in showrooms in November. My dealer also had the proposed spec list as of mid May. He didn't think it would change much. But, I want to see the real deal. (And yes, I realize yet another half year edition will probably occur with options not available at the start of MY 2008.) Alas, I can't keep waiting for red leather.








Roberta


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

Yep. A Jeep Wrangler. A Wrangler that gets great gas mileage is still my ultimate dream car. As is, I just can't reconcile my love of the outdoors and environmental causes with a car that get such horrible gas mileage, but they don't make hybrids with even a sunroof, so the Eos was my compromise. I love it.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (shorenuf)*

Roberta,
I don't doubt what the dealers have told you and Tasha about November . Here is what I know. I ordered my Eos in July of 2007 based on the info the dealer had. The info he had was the same he showed us when we went in May to get on the list to order. We had to go in July to actually order the car. The official release was September but thye dealers were actually selling their delivered alloted cars a week or to earlier. The 3.2 models came later even though the dealers had the info in July. The website was updated to include the Eos long after the cars were on the street. It is difficult to imaging VW would wait 14 months to release the new lineup. But we have seen how fast VW reacts to the US market. I wonder what info Brandan and Turbo Paul have? In any event I hope you guys don't have to wait that long. I know how I was waiting the 12 weeks it took for mine to arrive.
Andy


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Roberta,
I wonder what info Brandan and Turbo Paul have? In any event I hope you guys don't have to wait that long. I know how I was waiting the 12 weeks it took for mine to arrive.
Andy


Andy,
I see in the "ask a dealer" thread that you did ask them. Their reply was somewhat like my dealers, only they wanted me to wait to order until June -- which is NOW!! -- and expect delivery in Nov. Maybe I should just go with what they've got for info and order it now. Thanks for asking around for me.
Roberta


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (shorenuf)*

No prob. I sure hope your car comes SOONER than later.
Andy


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Did you own a convertible before purchasing the Eos? (cb391)*

The outgoing red 'vert (great car but a little unrefined): 








Picking up the torch:


----------

